# Récupérer une application IPod Touch



## picquep (5 Mars 2009)

Bonjour je voudrais savoir comment faire pour récupérer une application sur mon Ipod Touch : je suis aller chez un ami qui avait un mac et lui même un ipod touch et plein d' applications payantes que j' ai récupérées en sincronisant mon ipod avec son mac .
 J' ai un MacBook version 10.4.11 et j' avais sinchronisé mes applications que j' avais déjà sur mon ipod avant de sinchronisé avec le mac de mon ordi sauf que toutes ces applications j' ai pas envie de les retéléchargées ... donc quelqu' un a une solution pour prendre les app. que j' ai sur mon ipod SVP !


----------

